# Pretty pretty colors



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks like a pretty good flow going on right now unless your feeding. Send some of that our way if you don't mind!

Thanks for giving us something to hold us over!


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

*sigh* Some of us are looking at a good month and a half of snow and ice yet.


----------



## BeeAnonymous (Aug 27, 2007)

*Not here yet*

Had not been feeding until now that I moved the Nuc into a 10 frame box. Oaks and mapples are blooming, but here in Central Florida we get a few false starts to spring. It won't be here for good until the oranges bloom. That won't happen for a couple more weeks.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

BeeAnonymous said:


> Had not been feeding until now that I moved the Nuc into a 10 frame box. Oaks and mapples are blooming, but here in Central Florida we get a few false starts to spring. It won't be here for good until the oranges bloom. That won't happen for a couple more weeks.


Were starting to see some bloom over here off US27.


----------

